# Help me get Ellen's Attention!



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey everyone! I made Facebook page about me trying to reach Coldplays attention about their concert on June 29th at American Airlines Arena in Miami, FL but i realized that i would have a better chance doing this if i was able to get Ellen DeGeneres to help me out.
The whole idea: I really wanted to surprise my friend with Coldplay tickets for her 15th birthday but i wasn't able to grab a hold of any tickets before they skyrocketed to some crazy, unrealistic prices. My friend and I are probably Coldplays biggest fans in South Florida and we basically would do anything to go to their concert but unfortunately just dreaming about it..wont do much. I know some of you may doubt me and say "Yeah that's not going to happen. He's crazy." but you can never second guess this if i don't try. Ellen helps make many peoples dreams come true and going to this concert is clearly my friends and I biggest dream! I am staying very determined and hopefully it will lead me somewhere.

I would really appreciate it if you guys can post my page on Ellen's facebook page, Coldplay's facebook page, your Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and email Ellen and let her know what im trying to do. (I already did this but more help is always helpful) 
Please don't lose faith in me and please help me out! 
Share this page with all your friends, family, coworkers and everyone you know to help spread the word.

Here is the link to the page: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-...585007?sk=wall
__________________


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

That first link did not work as well so please use this one 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-me- ... 4438585007


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I posted it on ellen's page for you  

It'd be cool to see someone I kinda sorta know on ellen.


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

alyssinreality said:


> I posted it on ellen's page for you
> 
> It'd be cool to see someone I kinda sorta know on ellen.


Thank you sooooo much! Please continue to post it and have everyone you know like the page and help me out! Thank you so much for the support!


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

To everyone reading this: 
Some of you may understand why I want to contact Ellen DeGeneres and some of you may not quite understand why I'm doing so. 
Ellen helps so many people achieve their dreams whether it's making sure they meet someone famous or building them a house...Ellen cares and helps whenever she can. On one of her episodes, she gave one of her viewers a car because of financial issues and that goes to show that Ellen cares. 
Coldplay is going to have a concert on June 29th of this year at the American Airlines Arena in Miami, FL and my friend and I really want to go, but the ticket prices are $200-$1,000 per ticket. If I had that kind of money, I would buy the tickets immediately. I really want to reach Coldplay and let them know that they have fans that would really appreciate a second concert in Miami or more tickets to be sold but I can't do that because it's very hard to actually reach a band. I thought about it and the best person that may be able to help me would be Ellen. She had Coldplay on her show and I know she can help me reach them..
I know I may sound selfish to you, but that is not the kind of impression I want to make of myself. I am just a huge Coldplay fan that wants to go over and beyond of letting them know how hard it is for their fans to get a hold of tickets. I realize that it may not be fair if they help me out because they have many other fans like me. 
What I'm doing: I made a facebook page, called Ellens managers, called Whitney Elementary (a school Ellen helped in Las Vegas), I tweet Ellen everyday, and a YouTube video. 
I REALLY want to just get Ellen's attention so she she sees what I'm trying to do. Whether she wants to help me or not, is up to her but it would mean the world to me if she reaches out to me and lets me know that she at least understands why I'm reaching out to her.
All the people that Ellen has helped on her show were very determined to get her attention and eventually Ellen saw them and offered her help. Every time I watch the Ellen show and she helps someone achieve their dreams, I sit there and say to myself: IF THEY CAN DO IT, I CAN DO IT. 
I'm one of those people that once I have an idea in my head: I work my butt off to make that idea/dream come true. I can't back down without trying real hard because eventually my hard work may pay off. 
SO please support me and like this page, share it with all your friends, go like the YouTube video and share that as well. 
I don't want to just be one of those "people" that try to reach Ellen. I want to stand out by tacking extreme measures to reach her and I can use all the help I can get! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN06gN74 ... jpeChP8%3D


----------

